# TMC Lights for 6 foot tank



## Colin (3 Sep 2015)

Trying to find a set of LEDs for my 1800mm x 600mm x 600mm high tech tank, I have spoken to TMC today and they recommended that I get four 1500 tiles.  They said they would choose the colour plus but were willing to drop a set of both off at my LFS for me to view them working as some people find that they can see the colours split on the colour plus tiles.

This offer is amazing customer service I can’t even get a reply by e-mail off many suppliers.

I am a bit concerned though that they won’t be able to penetrate down to the bottom of my tank would anyone with experience of these lights please let me know their opinion please.


Thanks

Col


----------



## ian_m (3 Sep 2015)

Remember you will need a dimmer as these are very bright tiles and will grow algae and kill plants fantastically if not controlled properly at start up.


----------



## Julian (4 Sep 2015)

+1 Ian's post. Controller is a must.

I've tried searching for an alternative to the TMC controller as it's way too expensive for something that is essentially a dimmer switch, but haven't found anything.


----------



## ian_m (4 Sep 2015)

[QUOTE="Julian, post: 413219, member: 10554]I've tried searching for an alternative to the TMC controller as it's way too expensive for something that is essentially a dimmer switch, but haven't found anything.[/QUOTE]So buying expensive top notch lights and then complaining about cost 

What about something like this then ? Control brightness by switching on only half the tubes.
http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...t5-fish-tank-lighting-four-tubes-black-or-si/


----------



## Julian (4 Sep 2015)

Julian said:


> So buying expensive top notch lights and then complaining about cost
> 
> What about something like this then ? Control brightness by switching on only half the tubes.
> http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...t5-fish-tank-lighting-four-tubes-black-or-si/



It's evident that the controllers are very cheap quality and should not cost the same as the light units them selves, especially not the Mini 400-500 tiles, that's all I was trying to point out. They should do a dimmer knob or something for the smaller lights.

Like many others, I only found out that I would need a controller after I'd bought the lights. I was lucky and didn't already have an algae farm at this point.


----------



## MedicMan (4 Sep 2015)

How deep is your tank? I'm using a Chinese set of led lights called DSunY. They are extremely bright and come with a controller.

I got two panels for £180 with controller and they are completely programmable. 

Please excuse grammar and spelling mistakes in this post. I'm posting from my phone/tablet.


----------



## ian_m (4 Sep 2015)

What about one of these ?

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/led-dimmer-solution-but.35341/


----------



## Colin (7 Sep 2015)

Yes I will need some controllers; I like the sunrise and sun set effect on my low tech tank which has two grow beams.

Although as the 1500 tiles are going on a well-established tank I may run them at 100% as the tank is 600 mm deep.

Col


----------



## Jazza_01 (14 Sep 2015)

Hi Colin

I have 4 X 1500 tiles running on my 6ft CADE aquarium (180cm x 60cm x 60cm), and they have no problem penetrating at that depth. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Colin (16 Sep 2015)

Hi jazza

Yes that helps I now have more confidence that these lights are what I am after.  As a matter of interest what type of carpet plants are you able to grow

Thanks

Col


----------

